

Show HN: Infinite Zoom - baumgarn
http://infinitezoom.net/

======
baumgarn
This is based on an older project of mine. It started out as an Android app
written in Java/Libgdx.

The patterns are actually constructed and drawn directly in code. For the web
version, I reused the java code and wrote an interface that passes the drawing
calls over to Three.js, respectively now constructing the very same patterns
in the browser.

Really glad this is now able to reach a larger audience.

